# anyone have recipe for stuffed mushrooms



## jamesngalveston (Nov 22, 2013)

need a really good stuffed mushroom recipe that used ground meat..
thanks in advance


----------



## Julie (Nov 22, 2013)

*CRABBED STUFFED MUSHROOMS**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]INGREDIENTS:[/FONT]* 
[FONT=&quot]20 to 30 mushrooms[/FONT], I like to use baby portabellas
[FONT=&quot]3 oz. cream cheese[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 tbls parmesan cheese[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 can crabmeat, well drained[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]¼ tsp garlic powder[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 tbls seasoned bread crumbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 cup onions, chopped[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 ½ tbls margarine[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]PREPARATION:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Remove stems from mushrooms. Chop the stems and sauté them with the onion and margarine. Mix cream cheese, parmesan cheese, crabmeat, garlic powder, and bread crumbs. Add the sautéed stems to this mixture. Fill all the mushroom caps with the mixture. Sprinkle a little bread crumbs on the top of each one. Bake at 350 for 20 to 25 minutes.[/FONT]


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks julie....I have tons of crab, and I like it..but i ground up 100 lbs of beef brisket, maybe i will sub the crabmeat for ground meat.


----------



## seth8530 (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear god! Did you kill a cow!


----------



## PapaO (Nov 23, 2013)

seth8530 said:


> Dear god! Did you kill a cow!


 Please say yes. Seth when I read that the first that came to mind was a cow running around missing 100 pounds of brisket!!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 23, 2013)

i bought them when they were on sale, and ground them up...


----------



## Rampage4all (Nov 23, 2013)

With the beef brisket use you fav BBQ sauce and chopped onions top with provolone. BBQ stuffed mushrooms they are awesome


----------

